# Wilkes Barre/ Scranton, PA 1yo male



## Gigi

http://scranton.craigslist.org/for/1662344501.html


1 yr old pure bred german sheppard. needs a good home with room to run and someone who can give him the attention he needs. he needs to be monitored around small children, is good with adults and teens, very relaxed and well mannered. he belongs to a friend who moved to a house where no pets are allowed and i just don't have the room for him. german sheppards are very loyal and loving and he will make a great dog for the right person 

I e-mailed the poster and here is her response. I have a picture but would have to e-mail it to someone to post for me. He is one handsome dog


Yes I would consider a rescue, actually checking to see if he can go to some kind of police training, He is not neutered and has had his puppy shots, He is a little intimidated by small kids but gets better after being around them for a bit. He is good with cats and other dogs. Here is a pic, if it doesn’t come thru I put some on craigslist..thanks



Gigi


----------



## FuryanGoddess

He's beautiful, but too bad he's not into small kids. Eric's only gonna be 4  Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## SylvieUS

Bah. 1 year old, he's just a baby. And it doesn't say he's aggressive towards small kids, poster says he's -intimidated- by them, and warms up after a bit. Sounds like a big baby/teen shep to me!

Oh Maaaark....I have a 5$ bill in my right pocket.....Lookie that handsome boy! -g-

-Yvonne


----------



## FuryanGoddess

yeah, i wish he was closer so I could go and take a look at him.  Hard to make that choice when I have a small one that they did kinda warn about.


----------



## Gigi

His actual location is in McAdoo which is just south of Hazleton. Is there anyone closer than me?


----------



## FuryanGoddess

He's CL, probably gone by now, don't you think?


----------



## Gigi

He was suppose to let me know if he was taken


----------



## Jax08

Have they contacted gsr-sp or magsr for a courtesy post? they have alot better chance of finding a good home of a rescue posts them on petfinder.


----------



## Gigi

Here is part of the e-mail I recieved from the person trying to re-home this dog:


Just wanted to let you know that I found the shepherd a home on a farm in southern PA. the people just lost their shepherd and wanted another one badly so I know he will be taken good care of..thanks for your help and take care


----------



## ShepherdMania

SylvieUS said:


> Bah. 1 year old, he's just a baby. And it doesn't say he's aggressive towards small kids, poster says he's -intimidated- by them, and warms up after a bit. Sounds like a big baby/teen shep to me!
> 
> Oh Maaaark....I have a 5$ bill in my right pocket.....Lookie that handsome boy! -g-
> 
> -Yvonne



Would you be able to go meet him for me? If he is awesome could you temp foster him?


----------



## Jax08

Gigi said:


> Here is part of the e-mail I recieved from the person trying to re-home this dog:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I found the shepherd a home on a farm in southern PA. the people just lost their shepherd and wanted another one badly so I know he will be taken good care of..thanks for your help and take care


Thank you Gigi!!


----------

